# To Renew Indian Passport in melbourne



## saramsk (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi ,

can you pls help me with procedure to renew indian passport in Australia(melbourne ). what are the document required for the same. my passport expires on july 2015.

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Documents Checklist as per Indian Consulate in Australia: http://www.vfs-in-au.net/pdf/pass_newpass_checklist_140301.pdf

General Information: IHC Visa Information - Australia - New Passport - Checklist & Additional Forms

Everything you need is mentioned here.



saramsk said:


> Hi ,
> 
> can you pls help me with procedure to renew indian passport in Australia(melbourne ). what are the document required for the same. my passport expires on july 2015.
> 
> Thanks


----------

